# Autobahn Polizei - Pictures



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)




----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

There's something very cool about that.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I want one . . .


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

I wouldn't mind being pulled over by one...  :bigpimp:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

That light bar sure is huge! :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Damn... I wish we could get that oil burner over here!


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> That light bar sure is huge! :eeps:


Doesn't it have the capability of displaying messages? I think someone posted a pic of being pulled over, and it read the German equivalent of "PUll over now" or something.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Crown Vic Police Interceptors look a lot more badass.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

It's still an ugly car....


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

still using those big lights?  no LED ones


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

HW said:


> still using those big lights?  no LED ones


I like those big lights--much easier to spot especially on non-standard cop cars (vans, Durangos, etc) :angel:


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

Silver and Green? Odd choice of colors?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hmm, I thought Polizei colors were white and green, not silver. I guess even cop cars in Germany need to be 'trendy.' And that light bar is definitely not 'stealthy' like some of the new ones we see in the US. Maybe being hidden isn't an issue in Germany?


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

elbert said:


> I like those big lights--much easier to spot especially on non-standard cop cars (vans, Durangos, etc) :angel:


Those lights ARE huge!

Our troopers now have the LED slim lights. Very low profile but man they are VERY BRIGHT! Several times brighter then the old ones and they can flash faster......much more annoying.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Those lights ARE huge!
> 
> Our troopers now have the LED slim lights. Very low profile but man they are VERY BRIGHT! Several times brighter then the old ones and they can flash faster......much more annoying.


Yeah, our cops have these low profile lights on big Chevy vans painted white. They're really hard to spot. You think it's just another plumber's truck until it's too late...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

elbert said:


> Yeah, our cops have these low profile lights on big Chevy vans painted white. They're really hard to spot. You think it's just another plumber's truck until it's too late...


the ones that's i've seen are even smaller! like less than 1/3. it's completely clear and barely noticeable.


----------



## Kyle325i (Jan 26, 2004)

I was watching a German Auto Show on T.V. yesterday and sure enough they talked about these Polizei BMWs for a quick second. The reporter asked the guy from BMW "Don't you think you're contributing to crime? I know I am going to try to get arrested in one of these things." He responded "I don't think anyone would want to get arrested."


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Kyle325i said:


> "Don't you think you're contributing to crime? I know I am going to try to get arrested in one of these things."


"Is indecent exposure enough to merit a ride?"


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Anyone know of or have some good-quality pictures of an E39 police cruiser? M5 Polizei?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> Anyone know of or have some good-quality pictures of an E39 police cruiser? M5 Polizei?


http://www.fantasycars.com/sedans/police/photos/uk_strathclyde_bmw5.jpg

There are several others at that site.

Not Polizei, but you get the idea...


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> it doesnt look all that ready for actual police work. stock interior, etc...
> 
> cool roof spoiler for that giant light bar, though...


Most of the police cars in Europe that I saw while living there were not all that modified like they are in the US.

In the area of England I lived, the standard cop on the beat drove a Ford Festiva or Escort. The only mods to the car were a radio and a light.

Trafic cops or shift supervisors had Volvo V70's or Vauxhall (Opel) Omegas. They had a couple of radios and a boot full of gear, but still were fairly stock inside. Other places I traveled were similar.

I never did see a car with the plexiglas shield between the seats, laptop/data terminal, shotgun rack ect.

On that same topic...Hey Andy or London Talking. Are the Metro (or was it the Thames Valley?) Police using their E39 5 series still? I saw the pics in UK version of BMW magazine but never saw them on the road.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

European Police cars do not need to be inconspicuous like American Police cars, because they don't spend their time hiding in the bushes waiting to pop out and bust you for speeding, following too closely or whatever... they just use photo-radar, get pictures of the car and you driving it, and mail you the bill... Knowing that the cameras can be (and are) everywhere is enough to keep many people in line... It always used to freak me out, passing a police car in Germany on the Autobahn... I kept waiting for the blue lights! On the other hand, speed through a village, and you'll see the blue lights (or the flash of the camera) in a heartbeat...


----------



## FlyingBMWman (Oct 29, 2003)

There is a wide variety of lights and colours in European police forces. Lights in the size shown on the 5 above are quite common in Germany and Switzerland, and the newest are of the strobe type (older ones still have rotating reflectors). Most police lights can indeed display red-lettered text back and (mirror-imaged) in front, in Germany "POLIZEI" / "STOP" or "POLIZEI" / "BITTE"-"FOLGEN" (follow me "please" <g>). Other European countries, like UK, the Netherlands, Denmark now prefer low-profile strobe bars (sometimes with displayable texts too). I think being stealthy is part of that preference, but at least in UK and the Netherlands this is more than offset by the garish colour schemes which typically include day-glo orange or lemon. As to the silver colour commented on above, German police cars are appearing more and more in that colour instead of white, as according to statistics silver cars sell better second-hand than white ones and command a higher price, so it makes business sense. The green is a bit odd with silver, though. There is talk at least in some of the German states to switch to blue instead of green, allegedly in line with EU guidelines, and two stated (Hamburg and Brandenburg) are experimenting with this. Just my 2 cts (at last we can say so too in most of Europe .


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Most of the police cars in Europe that I saw while living there were not all that modified like they are in the US.
> 
> In the area of England I lived, the standard cop on the beat drove a Ford Festiva or Escort. The only mods to the car were a radio and a light.
> 
> ...


Yes - the Metropolitan Police use white (and increasingly silver) 530is and 530ds with a base specification. You do see them from time to time - the touring version is well regarded, having good load space and being universally regarded as being better to drive than the equivalent Volvo (as well as more economical, which is probably the real reason they use them).

Other forces have them, but the Met has its own little fleet.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Yes - the Metropolitan Police use white (and increasingly silver) 530is and 530ds with a base specification. You do see them from time to time - the touring version is well regarded, having good load space and being universally regarded as being better to drive than the equivalent Volvo (as well as more economical, which is probably the real reason they use them).
> 
> Other forces have them, but the Met has its own little fleet.


The last time I was in London I also saw a unmarked (equipped with a temporary magnetic blue light on top) black E46 of some sort shoot past me at VERY high speed driving down the wrong side of the road. There is no telling who it belonged to since I was on WhiteHall Street half way between the PM's residence and Parliment. With those two critical buildings there and the MoD HQ, New Scotland Yard HQ, MI6, and all the other government buildings around there, my imagination could conjure up all sorts of folks who would be allowed a siren, light, and permission to drive the wrong way down one of the buisiest roads in London :eeps:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> The last time I was in London I also saw a unmarked (equipped with a temporary magnetic blue light on top) black E46 of some sort shoot past me at VERY high speed driving down the wrong side of the road. There is no telling who it belonged to since I was on WhiteHall Street half way between the PM's residence and Parliment. With those two critical buildings there and the MoD HQ, New Scotland Yard HQ, MI6, and all the other government buildings around there, my imagination could conjure up all sorts of folks who would be allowed a siren, light, and permission to drive the wrong way down one of the buisiest roads in London :eeps:


Must have been Bond, James Bond...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

elbert said:


> I like those big lights--much easier to spot especially on non-standard cop cars (vans, Durangos, etc) :angel:


 :thumbup:

I can't believe we are critizing the police for being too conspicious..... :tsk:


----------



## Kyle325i (Jan 26, 2004)

LmtdSlip said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I can't believe we are critizing the police for being too conspicious..... :tsk:


Well we really wouldn't have to be talking about anything if they all drove hot pink Geos


----------



## 330Legend (Feb 9, 2004)

Is it just me, or do those police cars look like something you would find in a cereal box? :dunno:


----------

